# Construcción de motor brushless casero



## asherar

Los invito a que vean este proyecto que todos podemos intentar. 







Saludos


----------



## jorger

Ah si, conozco ese tema hace un par de años 
Tengo 2 estátores por ahi, pero el tema es conseguir los imanes de neodimio, son caros.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dario

el problema no son los imanes. el problema es el esc o variador, son muy caros y porlomenos yo, no consigo hacer uno que sea economico jeje... me encantaria poder trabajar con esos motores, son maravillosos.
saludosss


----------



## jorger

Para mí el esc no es problema porque como ya tengo uno.. 
Aunque no lo uso precisamente para experimentar con estas cosas.. lo tengo montado en un coche.

Un saludo.


----------



## JEAN ANTOINE

Si ya habia yo visto proyectos de este tipo un poco mas complejos pero
esta muy bien el proyecto 

hace 2 aÑos que lo implementamos en una banda automatizada 
y su resultado es perfecto y aparte de ser economico


----------



## asherar

Según entiendo el variador es lo que genera las fases de alimentación. No ? 
Es muy complicado adaptar los de los ventiladores de PC ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Según entiendo el variador es lo que genera las fases de alimentación. No ?


En efecto.


> Es muy complicado adaptar los de los ventiladores de PC ?


Es muy distinta la intensidad.

En este post había varios link´s al respecto, y en algunos figuraba como fabricar el controlador.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-motor-cd-rom-supermotor-9986/


----------



## asherar

Bueno, hay un foro sobre el tema: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-variador-velocidad-motor-brushless-20853/

Si el problema fuera solo la intensidad se podría pensar en alguna interfaz de transistores de mayor potencia. 

Para controlar la velocidad, acá hay algo, pero es para un motor específico (de 3 cables):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/controlar-velocidad-ventilador-pc-12418/


----------



## Dario

ya habia visto el circuito con el atmega... lamentablemente aqui no se consigue ni el de montaje normal... en el foro de rcgroups tambien hay varios circuitos pero aca no se consiguen los micros.
todavia no entiendo muy bien como funcionan estos motores ya que no es solo conmutar bobinas, porque si no ya hubiera hecho algo con pics. pero no como las aplicaciones que ofrece microchip.
lamentablemente solo se programar en pbasic. si supiera assembler, utilizaria parte del firmware que ofrece microchip para conmutar las bobinas y el resto ya veria.  
saludosss


----------



## Dario

hola gente.
les comento que he estado investigando un poco mas de estos motores y la verdad, se me ha dado la idea de hacer mi propio diseño de motor brushless. me he basado en diferentes diseños para lograr el mio. aca dejo una imagen.
mañana subo un video con el motor en funcionamiento.
saludosss.
PD: (los transistores son BC548 npn y BC558 pnp los emisores de Q3 Y Q4, van puestos a masa, = GND, = tierra, = negativo)


----------



## Dario

bueno, aca dejo 3 imagenes de como me quedo el motor y un video con una prueba exitosa. perdon por lo feo de las imagenes y el video, estan sacadas con un celular bastante berreta. (berreta= malo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W-uQHvn6os


----------



## asherar

Y cómo te fue con la parte de programación ? 
Te metiste con asembler ?


----------



## Dario

hola alejandro.
pues si te fijas bien, mi diseño no lleva pics jeje.
aca les dejo unos videos de mi nuevo diseño de motor brushless.
funciona de maravillas, y aunque no tengo con que medir las rpm, estoy seguro de que anda por las 15000 RPM mas o menos, con 7 voltios.
el unico incombeniente que tube, fue no tener en cuenta la fuerza centrifuga y esta hizo lo suyo, uno de los imanes no pudo sostenerse y bolo todo :S...
no importa... ya lo voy a armar de nuevo. ...en cuanto encuentre el iman jejeje.
PD: (¿notaron que me asuste??? jajaja)
saludosss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uSMBNklkiU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5olaQ7-xj8


----------



## asherar

Si, si, ... me llamó la atención esa "araña" de transistores. 

Digo yo, ... de dónde se pueden "destripar" esos imancitos ?


----------



## Dario

los laser de CD (compact disk), como los de las imagenes, traen 2 pequeños imanes neodimio, yo los saco de ahi jeje.









tambien hay en los dicos rigidos y tambien suelen vender aros o aretes colgantes de bijouterie magneticos que traen imanes de este tipo


----------



## asherar

Gracias por el dato. Veré si puedo conseguirme alguno, solo que a mí me provoca 
una pena extraordinaria destruir esas maravillas, por más que ya no funcionen.


----------



## Dario

jajaja solo son chatarra cuando dejan de funcionar... tambien podes comprarlos en mercado libre si no queres romperlos, son baratos.
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

Esta de pelos el motor...   

hno:   Sacatelas!!!!!....  hno:

me saco un sustote... cuando salio volando el motor.....

cuidado d@rio.... que me puede dar un infarto.... 

saludos....


----------



## Electronec

Para probar esos motores, nos tenemos que poner un casco.

Genial D@rio enhorabuena. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dario

jajaja. muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, en breve estare subiendo los planos de este motor para compartirlo con todos. si no quieren esperar, mirando el circuito anterior, pueden darse cuenta de como fuciona.
saludosss.


----------



## Dario

hola gente. 
les cuento que estuve investigando un poco los links que dejo fogo y encontre este circuito de esc con pic 16f628 en esta pagina.
en estos dias voy a probar de armarlo para ver si funciona.
ah, despues subo la info del motor que les prometi.
saludosss


----------



## Dario

hola gente, yo por aqui de nuevo...
sinceramente, desde que empece a participar en este tema, no he dejado de pensar la forma de conseguir un controlador para motores brushless mas economico. ya se que un esc para brushless es bastante barato si lo pensamos bien. pero, aun asi, he tomado como un desafio propio, lograr hacer uno con componentes discretos.
he estado rompiendome la cabeza, (por saber muy poco ingles XD) tratando de entender la forma en la que funcionan estos motores y por fin, despues de tanto pensar y pensar, he logrado comprender un poco su funcionamiento.
la etapa clave e impresindible, resulta ser un circuito llamado detector de zero crossing. este circuito, se encarga de recibir el famoso BACK EMF de la bobina no exitada del motor y convertirlo en tres señales cuadradas desfazadas 120 grados que se usan para saber la posision del motor en todo momento.
despues de mucho masticar el hecho de saber para que servia el famoso zero crossing detector, deduje que dichas señales se trataban nada menos que de una secuencia binaria que decodificada, nos da los siguientes numeros decimales: *5,4,6,2,3,1*.
una vez que deduje esto, me puse a pensar en como utilizar estos numeros para controlar el motor brushless. entonces, se me ocurrio la idea de utilizar un decodificador binario a decimal tipo CD4028 y unas puertas or tipo CD4071, junto con unas puertas AND del tipo CD4081. estas ultimas, se usan para controlar la velocidad del motor mediante PWM.
las siguientes imagenes corresponden al circuito que diseñe.
cave aclarar que por cuestiones de potencia, decidi cambiar los transistores, por mosfets del tipo IRFZ44N de 50 amper



el circuito funciona 100%. el unico inconveniente, es que para que el motor arranque, hay que darle un pequeño empujuncito con el dedo jejeje... todavia faltan algunos detalles que hay que pulir para conseguir buena potencia.
aca les dejo tambien un pequeño y humilde video tomado con el celu mas berreta que tengo jejeje...
saludosss y espero les sirva para tener una mejor idea de como funcionan estos "motorcitos"...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOWC-U2VDRU


----------



## mixato

Hola Darío. Te cuento que no sos el único que quiere experimentar con estos motores. Por ahora no pude meter manos a la obra por una cuestión de tiempo, pero si me estoy nutriendo con toda la teoría de estos motores y de lo que puedo encontrar con los ESC. Tengo un par de preguntas sobre tu experimento. 
A que te referís con pequeños detalles a pulir para conseguir buena potencia? O sea, te pasa que empieza a generarse misfire o simplemente problemas en la etapa de "potencia2 (transistores) que te limitan.

Como resolviste el problema que según la mayoría de las notas que leí surge del ruido inducido en por el motor en el circuito del zerocrossing? o no te esta causando problemas esto?

Saludos, y estoy dispuesto a poner toda mi voluntad si te puedo ayudar con algo, aunque sea aportando ideas hasta que me haga de un CDROM quemado y un poco de tiempo en el tallercito


----------



## jorger

Hhhaaaaayyy... lo que daría por poder construir los circuitos estos..(no hay tiendas de electrónica en 120km a la redonda)..de verdad.. si pudiera hacer estas cosas no sabríais la que tendría montada en casa con esto de los brushless.. 

Te felicito *D@rio* , veo le pones mucho empeño al tema .
Quizá el único diseño que podría hacer es el del principio del tema, el del lio de transistores y el sensor hall.. aunque me gustaría hacer algo mas en serio, como tu último diseño... ya que tengo un HDD abierto con el motor muerto de risa..ni se lo he sacado.

Pregunta:
Se consigue mucha velocidad con tu circuito?

Saludos y buen trabajo .


----------



## juampi98

Excelente D@rio!!!


----------



## Dario

hola chicos, gracias por sus comentarios... 
me gustaria hacer una pequeña correccion a lo que les dije de la secuencia del zero crossing detector y es que, experimentando un poco mas, descubri que la secuencia en realidad es:* 1,2,3,4,5,6.* por lo que hay que cambiar las conecciones de salida del 4028. por ej: la 1 en el lugar de la 5, la 2 en el lugar de la 4, la 3 en el lugar de la 6, la 4 en el lugar de la 2, la 5 en el lugar de la 3, y la 6 en el lugar de la 1. con esta combinacion y *con una alimentacion de 12 voltios, he logrado conseguir con un motor de cd rom sin modificar, 12000 rpm*. en estos dias, voy a modificar uno de estos motores para ver a cuantas rpm llega en realidad, y cuanta potencia logro obtener.
amigo mixato: te cuento que los detalles, eran porque no lograba obtener buen rendimiento de mi circuito. pero experimentando, descubri lo de la secuencia del zero crossing y ahora si funciona bien. te cuento que no he tenido problemas de misfire ni nada de eso.
te invito a que armes el circuito teniendo en cuenta lo de reemplazar transistores por mosfets y lo de las salidas del 4028. veras que si funciona y mejor de lo que parece.
saludosss.


----------



## mixato

Buenísimo, si era ese el problema es una maravilla tu circuito, ahora, lo que yo calculo que te va a pasar cuando modifiques el motor es que no vas a obtener mas vueltas, conseguirás las mismas o incluso menos. pero mucho mas torque. Y si lográs ponerle una carga (una helice estaría buenísimo si querés hacer que algo vuele  ) y probarlo ahí para ver si tenés misfire (creo que se nota porque empezaría a vibrar). Y si lo modificás andá buscando una fuente que entregue sus 20A o más, porque logran hacer que estos motores tengan todo ese consumo (y lo conviertan en torque). Tengo unas ganas bárbaras de experimentarlo !!!!!!!

Si lo armás con PIC arreglás enseguida el tema del arranque y le reducís un poco mas de peso a la placa (pero estoy seguro que eso ya lo pensaste) Sigo considerando que es fantástico que hayas logrado que funcione con componentes discretos.


----------



## Dario

hola amigos.
aca subo un videito probando con mi controladora bldc, un motor de cdrom que modifique. personalmente, creo que le falta potencia porque la fuente que estoy usando solo entrega 3 amper.
por el controlador, pienso que funciona muy bien, no veo misfire. por otro lado, ya estoy diseñando el arranque jejeje, asi no voy a tener que meter mas mi dedo en las filmaciones jeje...
¿uds como lo ven? ¿que opinas mixato?
saludosss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe_gYiKC2UY


----------



## mixato

I M P R E S I O N A N T E !!!!!!!!     
Mis mas sinceras felicitaciones !!!!
Eso es una helice de aeromodelismo o hiciste algo casero? No logro identificar en el video. 
Imagino que le habrás puesto imanes de neodimio, seguramente es como vos decís el amperaje el que te limita la potencia, ya que todas las modificaciones de motores que vi consumen de 15A para arriba.
Ahora a ver si entiendo bien, con tu circuito, una vez que detecta el zerocrossing activa las bobinas siguientes? Según lo que vi en las notas de aplicación de Microchip, ellos activan la bobina siguente calculando la mitad del tiempo transcurrido entre el zerocrossing y el precedente, porque es lo mas cercano a lo ideal que pueden lograr (el ideal serían las 3 senoidales desfazadas 120°) pero tu aplicación parece funcionar también de forma perfecta y no creo que en la práctica con estos motores exista una diferencia de eficiencia. 

Muy bueno. Me sirvió mucho para entender varios conceptos tu circuito.


----------



## Dario

bueno, la helice es bien casera. la hice con un pedazo de la tapa de una holla vieja de aluminio. al motor le puse imanes de neodimio rescatados de los laser que cambio en mi taller, a los equipos de musica. mas presisamente,los lasers KSS213.
el alambre de 0,4mm, lo saque de un trafo viejo jejeje...
no he gastado mas que en los mosfets. como veras, el proyecto es bien gasolero
con respecto al funcionamiento, exactamente es asi. cuando impulso el rotor con el dedo, sale un numero binario que por medio del 4028,hace conmutar los mosfets, y estos a su vez hacen que el rotor se mueva reiniciando la secuencia anterior pero con los numeros siguientes.
con respecto al timer en los micros, no entiendo bien todavia como funciona. habia pensado en un pic, pero, me propuse ver si se podia con integrados digitales comunes.
aca subo algunas iagenes. gracias por los comentarios. asi me dan mas ganas de seguir trabajando. (pd: el circuito con 555, es el que estoy usando como generador pwm. hay que mandar el pin3 directo a la entrada pwm del circuito anterior)
saludosss


----------



## mixato

Una pregunta, que me tiene bastante intrigado. Como los cables del zerocrossing vienen directamente del motor, y también se juntan con los cables que salen de los mosfets. Como hacés para que la señal de potencia que sale de los mosfets no se mezcle con la señal de BEMF que querés sensar? osea al aplicar tensión con los mosfets al motor también la estás aplicando al zerocrossing detector. Entonces como es que te das cuenta el cruce por cero real?

Y ya que estoy, Los diodos y leds que ponés en el circuito de potencia en donde irían las bobinas las pusiste para que verlo en el simulador solamente ¿no?


----------



## Dario

mira, las entradas del  detecto zero crossing, se conectan directamente a la salida de los mosfets. osea que tambien estan unidos con los tres cables del motor.


> Como hacés para que la señal de potencia que sale de los mosfets no se mezcle con la señal de BEMF que querés sensar?


 mira, la señal BEMF, viene de la bobina no exitada del motor. y el detector zerocrossing, se encarga de la diferencia entre las 2 señales, detectando el paso por cero de las señales. en realidad, no soy muy amigo de la teoria porque si tomo en cuenta lo que la teoria dice, me confundo. jejeje... no sabes como me rompi la cabeza por culpa de la teoria  . el avance que logre, fue porque me limite a pensar que de alguna manera, el detector se encarga de diferenciar entre la señal de control y la señal BEMF y la convierte en una señal binaria de 6 numeros. teniendo en cuenta eso, solo queda usar un contador para sacar las señales en decimal y por medio de un juego de puertas or, mandarlas a los mosfets. 
si, los leds que coloque, eran para comprobar el funcionamiento del inversor trifacico en el simulador.
espero haber despejado tus dudas y no haberte confundido mas jaja... 
una preguntita: sabes algo de programacion en pibasic?
saludosss


----------



## mixato

OK, me quedó claro, no quedan mas excusas ya, tengo que poner manos a la obra y empezar a experimentar. Tengo un lío en la cabeza por andar con ganas de hacer tantos proyectos juntos y no tener tiempo. La verdad no se nada de pibasic. Todo lo que leí sobre pics fué directamente en asembler (al menos me sirvieron de algo las prácticas de la secundaria tanto tiempo atrás...) y lo entendí así. No me quise complicar más aprendiendo mas lenguajes. Al menos hasta que empieze a probar y me canse del asembler. Si seguís probando estos motorcitos seguí posteando porque me encantaría ver tus resultados. Imagino que ya habrás pensado en algún quadrotor ¿no?


----------



## Dario

claro, para eso estoy trabajando... mi gran sueño... un cuadrocopter jejeje.
en cuanto resuelva el problema del arranque, subo todo para compartir. 
saludosss


----------



## thestig

muy bueno lo tuyo Dario!!! sino es mucho pedir podrias colgar el esquema de la segunda pagina con mas datos de los componentes, tengo que hacer un trabajo para el colegio sobre motores brushless, para no desvirtuar aqui te mando un mail porque al ser nuevo no me habilita los p.m
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

D@rio dijo:


> ...en cuanto resuelva el problema del arranque, subo todo para compartir.....


¿ Intentaste arrancar con frecuencia muy baja ?


----------



## mixato

Oohhh el quadrocopter ya llegará el momento, je je je.
 Fogonazo, en todos los ESC comerciales es así como los arrancan, sin importar el BEMF les hacen dar un par de vueltas a baja frecuencia para que una vez que enganche el BEMF siga solo. Esto lo resuelven fácil porque como son con microcontroladres, solo agregan una rutina de arranque antes del funcionamiento en régimen. Pero calculo que el problema que está teniendo D@rio es porque él está haciendo todo con componentes discretos y eso le complica un poco la función de arranque.
D@rio a mi lo que se me ocurre es con un par de 555 uno en oscilador a baja frecuencia para que gire el motor (una o dos bobinas solas deberían ser suficientes para ese pequeño impulso) y el otro en monoestable que controle al primero para que oscile solo en un período de tiempo inicial.
Que te parece?


----------



## Dario

si, un 555 seria una opcion simple. voy a probar haber que pasa.


> sino es mucho pedir podrias colgar el esquema de la segunda pagina con mas datos de los componentes


 cual circuito? el de el bldc con componentes discretos? porque si es asi, solo tenes que hacer clik en las imagenes de abajo para que se vean en tamaño normal.
saludosss


----------



## thestig

pero que salame!! puse cualquier cosa.. quise poner de la primera pagina.. ademas de los transistores bc558 548 y las resistencias, los diodos cuales son? 1n4007? la fuente no es partida, o si?? o una fuente de 9v 3 A estara bien?? disculpen si mis preguntas con mi obvias pero recien estoy empezando en esto


----------



## Dario

ah, bueno, los transistores son BC548 los npn y BC558 los pnp, los diodos son 1n4148. tambien te recomiendo que te des una vuelta por aca http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=596219&page=12 http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1258780
tambien fijate en el pdf que hay aqui http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=596219&page=74
mira lo que se puede hacer con estos motorcitos




saludosss


----------



## Tavo

Darío, te re felicito por estos inventos y pruebas que estas haciendo!! Te animo a seguir, esto es maravilloso!!

Nunca antes supe lo que era un Motor Brushless, y veía que todos decían "es maravilloso, es increíble, son espectaculares estos motores..." y yo pensaba "pero que bolu**s que son, se impresionan con un simple motor..."

QUE IGNORANTE QUE ERA. Jeje
No distinguía los motores Brushed y Brushless... Que bueno que es saber y aprender cosas nuevas...

Tengo montones de estos motores, la mayoría rescatados de videocaseteras, no se como se llama la parte específica, creo que es el "cabezal"...

Voy a  ver si hago algun invento con estos...

Saludos!!
Tavo .


----------



## Dario

gracias tavo. yo tambien, hace un par de años pensaba igual jeje... hasta que se me dio la idea de hacerme un cuadricopter de esos tipo X-ufo y descubri que iba a necesitar motores potentes... 
ahora estoy retomando el proyecto de nuevo.
saludosss


----------



## Helminto G.

yo tambien te animo d@rio ya que yo tambien tengo de esos, aunque mi intencion es nomas hacerlos girar, ya vere luego para que me sirven, felicitaciones me parece buenisimo tu aporte


----------



## jorger

tavo10 dijo:


> ..QUE IGNORANTE QUE ERA. Jeje
> No distinguía los motores Brushed y Brushless... Que bueno que es saber y aprender cosas nuevas...


 
Yo también pensaba igual.Mi primera impresión sobre estos motores no fue muy buena, pero luego me di cuenta del potencial que podían desarrollar.Para mí fue increible.



> Tengo montones de estos motores, la mayoría rescatados de videocaseteras, no se como se llama la parte específica, creo que es el "cabezal"...
> 
> Voy a ver si hago algun invento con estos...


 

Te recomendaria que el motor plano ''capstan'' (el que pasa la cinta) no lo desmontaras.Es muy potente, tiene una velocidad aceptable, un funcionamiento muy muy suave (sorprende a cualquiera) y gran utilidad práctica.Le puedes acoplar de todo.

Con el 'cabezal puedes experimentar lo que quieras.No tiene utilidad, pero yo me animaría a rebobinarlo y contruir el cto. de Dario para ver la velocidad que podría alcanzar.

Solo es una opción.Es lo que yo haría 
Lo que quieras hacer tu (o los demas) lo respeto SIEMPRE 

Solo es una opción.


----------



## Tavo

Que pena... YA LOS DESARMÉ... jeje

Si, son esos mismos motores, planos, los que giran la cinta.

El tema es que si no los desarmo es un problema. No tienen solo 3 cables como algún motor "normal" brushless... Tienen por lo menos 8 o 10 contactos. Y ni idea para hacerlo girar.
Aparte no me gusta la forma misma del motor con ese cabezal de aluminio grande... Lo que quiero hacer es modificar un motor de estos para sacarle un EJE y de este modo mover algo.

Saludos a todos...
Tavo.


----------



## jorger

> ..El tema es que si no los desarmo es un problema. No tienen solo 3 cables como algún motor "normal" brushless... Tienen por lo menos 8 o 10 contactos. Y ni idea para hacerlo girar.
> ..


 
Ya, lo se de sobra.Pero es no es un problema!.Yo tuve uno de 12 contactos SMD!.En una mañana me animé, me puse a observar la placa y con un poco de paciencia y lógica conseguí hacerlo funcionar en los 2 sentidos.

Al principio tampoco tenia ni idea de como iba a hacerlo, pero ya ves.. lo conseguí.
Repito, la multitud de pines no es problema.

Tardé un par de horas (creo que algo menos) en averiguar el conexionado.Soldé 2 cables y listo.Eran 3 contactos los que lo hacian funcionar.2 de ellos juntos, a vcc.El otro a masa.Casi siempre es asi.

PD: A los demás.. perdón por desviarme del tema, pero tenia que decirlo.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Dale Jorge, estaría bueno que me tires una manito eh... jeje

Tengo varios de esos motores porque hace poco me trajeron muchas videocaseteras rotas, y aproveché y les saqué varias cosas, transformadores, engranajes, muchos motores (brushed y brusless), y muchas cosas...

Estaría bueno hacer algo con esos motores.
Iba a poner esto en el post anterior: Amo el Aeromodelismo. Es mi hobby favorito, pena que es caro.
Tengo un avión COX 049 (no me acuerdo el modelo). El con motor a explosión, funciona a Alcohol Metílico y Nitrometano...

El tema es que mi hermano una vez quemó la bujía, la conectó a 12V con un transformador (pedazo de imbécil) y nunca más.

Me gustaría hacer algo con un motor brushless... Una lancha, un avión, un auto... jeje...
Saludos..
Tavo.


----------



## jorger

tavo10 dijo:


> Dale Jorge, estaría bueno que me tires una manito eh... jeje
> 
> Tengo varios de esos motores porque hace poco me trajeron muchas videocaseteras rotas, y aproveché y les saqué varias cosas, transformadores, engranajes, muchos motores (brushed y brusless), y muchas cosas...
> 
> Estaría bueno hacer algo con esos motores.
> .


 
Si quieres te ayudo..



> Iba a poner esto en el post anterior: Amo el Aeromodelismo. Es mi hobby favorito, pena que es caro.
> Tengo un avión COX 049 (no me acuerdo el modelo). El con motor a explosión, funciona a Alcohol Metílico y Nitrometano...


A mí también
Yo tengo un buggy 4WD, de escala 1:10, que compré hace 4 años.Le puse un combo brushless no hace mucho y va de maravilla..no sabes la fuerza que tiene eso .

PD: intentemos no desviarnos del tema.No me gusta (y a los demás tampoco).

Saludos.


----------



## thestig

D@rio necesito tu ayuda para aclarar algunas dudas antes de emprender la construcción de un motor con tu circuito:
1- La fuente de 9 v es partida, osea +9 0 -9 v ?
2- De cuantos ohms son las bobinas del motor de la explosión ?
3- Para cada bobina corresponde un circuito, o con un mismo circuito se pueden alimentar varias bobinas? 
4- Durante el vídeo enfocas el tester y marca 6.67, eso es el consumo en A del motor a plena carga?
5- De las tres patillas del hall, la roja que va a la salida positiva de la fuente
 es vcc, la negra que va a la salida negativa es out y la azul es ground, osea los 0v de la fuente si fuera partida?? estoy bien con mi interpretación ??

Disculpa si mis consultas son muy bobas o de novato pero estoy empezando en esto, agradesco tu ayuda y de todos los foristas


----------



## Dario

Hola thestig.
aca te dejo una imagen que da una idea de como hacer el motor brushless del video que decis.
otra cosita: 
*la fuente es normal de 6 volt (no simetrica)*
*las bobinas estan hechas con 100 vueltas de alambre de 0,2mm*
*sobre nucleo de aire de 6mm.*
*con un solo circuito se alimentan las 2 bobinas*
*lo que enfoco en mi tester, es el voltaje con el que alimento el *
*circuito.*
*la pata roja es positivo de fuente, la negra es ground y la azul, es la salida del HALL*
*y no, estas malinterpretando el circuito*.
eso no importa,una imagen vale mas que mil palabras otra cosita: el circuito que esta en la imagen, coresponde a otro controlador con un hall de doble salida, pero tambien sirve.
saludosss


----------



## thestig

hola D@rio, te comento que hoy fui a celsius a comprar las cosas para hacer el circuito de los tip 32 y 31 pero no tienen el sensor ese de doble output y me dicen que es dificil conseguirlo, vos donde los conseguis??? tengo un par de motores brushless de lectoras de cd viejas que tienen sensores smd con 4 patas pero no logre identificar marca ni modelo y es una loteria identificar cada pin. Respecto al otro circuito que publicaste voy a ver si lo hago ahora con las aclaraciones que me diste, lo que si no tengo como medir la seccion del alambre asi que si me decis cuanto ohms aproximados tienen las bobinas mejor  
 saludos
P.D: yo fui el que te mando un mail por este tema hace poco


----------



## Dario

hola thestig.
mira, los ventiladores de pc y micros mas viejitos, no los mas nuevos, tienen un sensor Hall de 4 pines, esos son los sensores que necesitas. los pines de alimentacion y salida, son muy faciles de distinguir.
la impedancia de los bobinados, es de 3 ohm. al alambre lo saque de un motor de disquetera de las grandes.
si no tenes con que medir el alambre, comprate un medidor de calibre, salen $20 los mas baratos.
saludosss


----------



## mixato

Hola D@rio, seguiste haciendo experimentos con tu ESC discreto?
Mirá completamente de casualidad encontré este integrado TDA 5145, es un driver para motores brushless de HDDs y unidades de CD 8) y viene en encapsulada DIL y SMD. Tiene capacidad hasta 2A, así que no sé si moverá bien los motores de CD una vez modificados o cuanta potencia se les puede sacar. Tampoco estoy seguro si son fáciles de conseguir o caros en este lado del mundo. Pero estaría bueno experimentar con alguno. http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/5/TDA5145.shtml
Saludos!!!!


----------



## Dario

hola mixato.
si, estoy experimentando todavia con mi esc. todo va bien, el unico problema que tengo, es con el arranque del motor. pienso sacar la señal de arranque de la señal pwm de control de velocidad. solo tengo que encontrar la manera de que una vez que el motor arranque, el pulso de arranque se bloquee. tambien he reemplazado las puertas AND, por 6 diodos, y 3 resistencias. de esta manera, ya me ahorre un integrado. tambien he puesto 3 transistores a modo de pre driver de los primeros 3 mosfets para mejorar su exitacion.
estoy pensando tambien, en armar el circuito en una placa PCB multiproposito, ya que aveces los componentes se mueven en el protoboard y me ocasionan distintas fallas que me hacen perder tiempo jeje... tambien te cuento que ya tengo una idea de como hacer el esc con un pic utilizando PICBASIC para progrramarlo. una vez que termine este, me pongo con el esc con pic. lo unico que no me queda claro todavia, es eso que decis vos del calculo del timer...
con respecto al integrado que decis, ya lo conozco y tambien tengo uno que es SMD para experimentar. el problema de la potencia, en realidad no seria problema ya que, se podria utilizar un puente de mosfets externo que maneje altas potencias. el verdadero problema, reside en que, no se lo consigue por ninguna parte aca en cordoba por lo menos...
saludosss


----------



## mixato

Me imaginé que sería dificil de conseguir... que lástima  Lo de los puentes con Mosfets a mi también se me ocurrió solo que me asaltó una duda. Si son las mismas patas del IC las que excitan al motor y cuando no lo están haciendo miden el BEMF. Entonces si le pongo un Tr en el medio, me pierdo el pulso del BEMF? Todavía no tengo respuesta para eso...
Con respecto al timer, yo lo leí en las notas de apicación de Microchip para hacer un ESC con PIC (voy a buscarla de nuevo y se la encuentro te paso el link). El punto es que el PIC mide el tiempo entre un BEMF de una bobina y el de la siguiente. Luego calcula la mitad de ese tiempo para excitar la bobina siguiente. Esto se supone que lo hacen así para tener la señal desfazada exactamente 120° pero no se exactamente como es que llegaron a esa conclusión. De todas formas también estuve investigando sobre los ESC comerciales que se venden para aeromodelismo, y estos son programables y les podés cambiar el retardo (estimo que es justamente ese tiempo que en vez de ser exactamente la mitad debe tener un porcentaje ajustable). Por lo que tampoco sería tan preciso entonces y dependería de cada motor la forma de obtener el mejor rendimiento (no se si vale la pena que el motor tenga una eficiencia casi perfecta, mientras que alcance a mover lo que uno quiere a mi me parece suficiente). Pero bueno, es difícil hacer la ingenería inversa de todas estas teorías, ya que en los foros o publicaciones de aeromodelismo les importa muy poco la electrónica, y en los de electrónica muy poco el aeromodelismo, así que a hacer una ensalada mental y ver que sale 
Yo probaría tu ESC con alguna hélice mas profesional a ver que tanto puede levantar ese motor. En dealextreme venden unas por 2 o 3 U$D los dos pares (rotatoria y contrarotatoria) y te la envían a tu casa gratis. Al menos es lo que yo voy a hacer cuando empiece a experimentar con algún motorcito de estos.

Je je, lo encontré, suerte que cada vez que encuentro algo interesante en el trabajo me lo maileo a mi casa. 

No te adjunto la nota de aplicación por que en el trabajo no puedo subir archivos a internet, pero es la AN1175 "Sensorless Brushless DC Motor Control with PIC16", lo del tiempo está en este párrafo (página 7):
"Commutation Phase Angle
The ideal commutation time is when the rotor magnets
are 30 degrees away from the last zero-crossing point
(see Figure 4). Since it takes a bit of time to energize
the coils, a better commutation angle is often slightly
early. To keep the system very simple, this application
note uses 50% of the time between zero-crossings as
the commutation point. This time corresponds to 30
degrees. It works well with many small motors.
The phase angle is computed as follows:
• Compute the 16 element rolling average of the
commutation time.
• Divide the rolling average by 2.
The average acts as a low pass filter and reduces jitter
in the commutation timing. Excess jitter will increase
current consumption and reduce the maximum speed."

Salutes!!!


----------



## faceoff

D@rio dijo:


> bueno, la helice es bien casera. la hice con un pedazo de la tapa de una holla vieja de aluminio. al motor le puse imanes de neodimio rescatados de los laser que cambio en mi taller, a los equipos de musica. mas presisamente,los lasers KSS213.
> el alambre de 0,4mm, lo saque de un trafo viejo jejeje...
> no he gastado mas que en los mosfets. como veras, el proyecto es bien gasolero
> con respecto al funcionamiento, exactamente es asi. cuando impulso el rotor con el dedo, sale un numero binario que por medio del 4028,hace conmutar los mosfets, y estos a su vez hacen que el rotor se mueva reiniciando la secuencia anterior pero con los numeros siguientes.
> con respecto al timer en los micros, no entiendo bien todavia como funciona. habia pensado en un pic, pero, me propuse ver si se podia con integrados digitales comunes.
> aca subo algunas iagenes. gracias por los comentarios. asi me dan mas ganas de seguir trabajando. (pd: el circuito con 555, es el que estoy usando como generador pwm. hay que mandar el pin3 directo a la entrada pwm del circuito anterior)
> saludosss
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36596
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36594
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36595


esto esta bueno, pero podrias dar una lista mas detalla de toso los componentes que se nesecitan?


gracias!



asherar dijo:


> Los invito a que vean este proyecto que todos podemos intentar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


si es muy bueno pero ya tengo el motor hecho por mi, lo que quiero hacer yo mismo es el controlador o variador de velocidad y aun no tengo la informacion completa.

si alguien la tiene con diagramas, fotos y lista de componentes se lo sabria agradecer.


----------



## mixato

faceoff:
Si te fijas en el post #22 está descripto a la perfección el circuito que inventó D@rio (en el #26 la corrección que luego descubrió) el resto hasta ahora son las conjeturas para lograr uno mejor.


----------



## thestig

Buenas, estoy realizando un motor brushless para un proyecto del colegio y quisiera su ayuda para ver algunos inconvenientes que estoy teniendo.
El motor en si esta controlado por el circuito que adjunto, según lo que tengo entendido funciona como puente H con 4 transistores 2n3904 y 2n3906 y un sensor hall de doble salida el cual lo obtuve de un cooler fan, el mismo es el mxt276. La bobina que estoy utilizando es de 60 ohms y tiene un nucleo de aire de 6mm, el grosor del alambre lo desconozco porque la obtuve de un motor de una lectora vieja de cds. La parte del rotor del motor esta hecha con una tuerca como las que tienen las fichas coaxiles del cable con un nucleo plastico en el interior, y lleva 6 imanes de neodimio de 5x5x1 mm. Trabaja a 12v.
El motor en si gira muy rapido en vacio pero el problema que se me presenta es que al oponerle fuerza el rendimiento cae abruptamente, para que se den una idea el eje libre alcanza alrededor de 5000 rpm y con un helice de cooler difícilmente llega a las 1000.
El autor del circuito me dijo que con una bobina de menos ohms, 20 por ej deberia obtener mayor rendimiento aunque no habia hecho muchas pruebas. Yo por lo pronto he probado y no lo he conseguido, inclusive trate con dos bobinas de 20 unidas entre si para que actúen a ambos lados del rotor.
Luego buscando he llegado a algunas conclusiones pero queria saber su opinión antes de seguir haciendo pruebas por probar. Según lo que busque esto deberia ayudar a mejorar el torque: 
•	Transistores que soporten mayor potencia (tip 41 tip 42 por ej)
•	Bobinas de mayor nucleo y menos ohms.
•	Disposición de la/las bobinas, es decir una o varias alrededor del rotor.
Ustedes que me recomendarian probar????

de mas esta decir que agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar

este es el circuito



y esta imagen muestra como esta montado



esta imagen la tome prestada de D@rio quien me ha ayudado en lo que hice hasta ahora aunque no pude hacer andar el circuito que el puso XD


----------



## Tomasito

http://lancet.mit.edu/motors/motors3.html#tscurve

Tenés que ir aumentando el numero de vueltas en las bobinas (sube el torque, bajan las rpm) hasta encontrar el punto exacto de mayor rendimiento para la carga que le vas a dar (una hélice o lo que sea que vayas a usar):







También probá jugando con la posición del sensor de efecto hall.


Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Tengo algo que puede ser bastante interesante.
Buscando en youtube me he topado con este video:




 
se puede ver que es un controlador muy simple, y digo yo que si se usan transistores que soporten mucha más intensidad se podría controlar cualquier brushless ya sea modificado o no.
Éste es el circuito: http://www.hobbielektronika.hu/forum/files/61/61ef725373758910fd93d8498423b455.jpg

Me sorprende la sencillez del circuito.Sólo usa un 555 para el clock y un 4017.
Si alguien se anima que lo pruebe porque creo que vale la pena.Ojalá pudiera yo.No tengo dicho integrado y no me quedan 6 transitores que sean iguales entre sí.

Ahora, el que quiera hacer funcionar brushless sin montar nada, que agarre un disco duro y use la lógica para el control del motor.Yo lo he hecho y me funcionan sin problemas los motores de cd rom, salvo uno que me da problemas de misfire a alta velocidad (vibra y hace ruidos extraños, apenas audibles).

Incluso he podido hacer andar un brushless grande modificado por mí mismo (12 polos, 60 vueltas por fase) sin que se caliente el integrado controlador del motor.Aunque sólo ha arrancado por sí mismo una vez D.Pero funciona bien.

Parece ser que el controlador del disco duro es incapaz de funcionar con motores que tengan muchas vueltas (uno de disquetera, suena un poco y no vuelve a mostrar signos de vida)

Luego subiré un video en HD.

Saludos!.


----------



## Dario

hola jorger.
yo hice ese circuito con 4017 pero no me funciono como yo crei. resulta que cuando llegas a cierta velocidad, el motor se queda, como le pasa al que hizo el video al final. esto pasa debido a que el motor se sale de sicronia por falta de la realimentacion BACK E.M.F que le dice al circuito cuando conmutar las bobinas correctamente para que no se salga de sincronia (valga la redundancia) 
saludosss


----------



## Tomasito

jorger dijo:


> Parece ser que el controlador del disco duro es incapaz de funcionar con motores que tengan muchas vueltas (uno de disquetera, suena un poco y no vuelve a mostrar signos de vida)



Los motores de disketeras tienen 300rpm (algunas funcionan tambien en un modo de 360rpm).
Los discos rígidos de hoy en día funcionan generalmente a 7200rpm.
Si te referías a las vueltas del bobinado, entonces no dije nada


----------



## jorger

Tomasito dijo:


> Los motores de disketeras tienen 300rpm (algunas funcionan tambien en un modo de 360rpm).
> Los discos rígidos de hoy en día funcionan generalmente a 7200rpm.
> Si te referías a las vueltas del bobinado, entonces no dije nada


 
Si, me referí al bobinado 
Aunque ahora que los mencionas las rpm que puedan alcanzar motores brushless con su controlador original a velocidad máxima permitida (cuando digo máxima es máxima, aun haciendo modificaciones en el controlador) está relaccionado con la funcionalidad del controlador del disco duro.
Por otro lado (no viene al caso), un motor de disquetera puede que tenga limitada la velocidad aparentemente.Pero se puede conseguir que gire como 4 veces su velocidad nominal (a unas 1300rpm) con sólo hacer un puente entre 2 puntos del circuito.Yo mismo lo hice, subí un video a youtube y todo.

PD:El video que prometí en el anterior mensaje se va a retrasar un poco.

Saludos..


----------



## sjuan

estoy apunto de morir, creo que me va adar un infarto (bueno en realidad si me palpita el pecho de pensarlo)

no se si:


 de pensar que hace una semana vote 5 lectores de cdroom portatiles por un estupido mensaje que me mandaron al correo, de prosperidad y otras mari**adas 

o por ver este motor y pensar que talvez sea o se pueda  modificar para brusless 

PD: actualmente lo tengo de taladro y en la etiqueta dice que es de  20 VDC

yo lo alimento con 12v de una fuente de pc y valla que gira con torque no se puede parar ni con unas pinzas (y el consumo es de 500 mA)

pero uds que dicen, si es del tipo brusless


----------



## jorger

sjuan, ese motor tiene toda la pinta de ser un motor 'normal' con encoder interno.
Ábrelo si puedes porque no estoy muy seguro de lo que acabo de decir.. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fabioguarin

hola muchachos
en estos dia retome el proyecto de un aeromodelo hise el fuselaje y comence con el motor entonces me trajeron 3discos duros pero los estatores no coincidian :enfadado::enfadado:
asi que escoji el mejor y lo reembobine en forma delta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




despues pase al controlador (esc)pero entre mas miraba esquemas mas me parecian complicados,entonces utilice los controladores de los discos duros (parecido a este)





el motor encendio con buen empuje pero quiero agregarle mas potencia entonces pensé en transistores que aumentaran la señal de el controlador quisiera que me ayudaran con ideas y averiguar para armar un pequeño circuito si alguien tiene un esquema o un dato se los agradesco
saludos


----------



## Dario

hola fabio.
si te volves un poquito para atras en el post, vas a encontrar algunas ideas interesantes.
saludosss


----------



## Dario

hola gente.
bueno, queria compartir con ustedes, este interezante documento que encontre en internet hace un par de dias. se trata del diseño y construccion de un variador brushless sensorless pero aparte, trata algunos aspectos que tienen que ver con el diseño de un cuadrirrrotor. bueno, aca lo dejo, que lo disfruten y les sea de utilidad. con respecto a este tema, les cuento que dentro de poco estare subiendo mas info.
saludosss


----------



## ls2k

gracias dario, hace rato que buscaba un paper como ese :B


----------



## wallygar

que onda dario mucho gusto, tengo una pregunta porque no subes el esquema o fotos de como de quedo por ultimo el esc para brushless leyendo esto me quede con la duda gracias.


----------



## JAIRODCM

hola que tal lo que pasa es que suisiera saber omo conectastes ese motor (Ver el archivo adjunto 33688)

es un motor brushless pero de donde saco un sersor hall y como conecto todos los cables  y como hicistes el embobinado me lo podrias explicra detalladamente???? gracias y hasta luego ....
soy novato en esto pero me parece muy interesante ya que estoy estudiando electronica....


----------



## MISTICHOY

hola dario, che estuve viendo lo que escribiste sobre los motores brulhees y queria saber como generas el pwm para regular la velocidad del motor ya que estoy viendo los planos que subiste con el ic 4028 saludos y muchas gracias,
y si me podes mandar mas información de como controlar estos motorcitos me gustaría, ya que recién estoy aprendiendo a manejar estas cositas saludos y suerte


----------



## Dario

hola amigo, gracias por el comentario. mira, no se si te fijaste en un circuito con 555 que subi con el circuito, ese es el generador pwm que utilizaba en ese tiempo. por otra parte, dejame decirte que los motores trifasicos son bastante jodidos de manejar, lo que tenes que hacer es no consumir tanta teoria ya que eso me llevo a una confusion, porque no podia entender como funcionaba el tema del back emf que le indica al circuito cuando conmutar as fases. todavia no entiendo bien eso, la idea es que yo note que en la señal cuadrada que salia de los operacionales se formaba una combinacion binaria y ahi fue cuando tuve la idea de implementar un 4028 para producir la conmutacion. saludosss


----------



## LORD KSPER

Aqui hay algo:

http://www.w1ngselectronics.com/index.php?page=schematic

Buscando algo para armar me encontre esa pagina, que parece muy practica para aficionados como yo, el problema que yo veria aqui es el FAN7390 que podria ser dificil de conseguir, seria mas practico sustituirlo por alguna otra driver mas accesible, que supongo puede ser la que propone D@rio en el comentario #22, ¿es correcto?. Segun lo que pude entender para variar la velocidad hay que variar el voltage y puede manejar buenas potencias, hay un video del mismo autor en la pagina

http://www.w1ngselectronics.com/index.php?page=projects

Saludos y felices proyectos


----------



## wialso

hola D@rio, me podrías explicar como diseñaste el detector de zero crossing, ¿con 3 sensores hall?, ¿con barreras ópticas?.

Desde ya gracias.Saludos


----------



## Dario

amigo: las entradas del detector de zero crossing van conectadas directamente a las tres faces del motor. saludosss


----------



## edinson lopez

parce dario  necesito un favor ud puede publicar el circuito completo para conectarle al motor de tres fases listo no importa q toque arrancarlo manualmente  gracias de antemano


----------



## Dario

volvete un par de paginas, ahi esta el circuito. saludosss


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Dario, aqui hay un circuito interesante en la pagina de 	
Thomas Radetzki para construir un variador de velocidad para motores Brushless


----------



## Dario

ANGELNIETO dijo:


> Hola Dario, aqui hay un circuito interesante en la pagina de
> Thomas Radetzki para construir un variador de velocidad para motores Brushless



ok, pero... ¿donde esta el link???


----------



## asherar

Hola. Yo sé que hace mucho que no hago nada de electrónica, pero es como ya saben, es uno de esos vicios que no se pierden (el de la electrónica y el de no hacer nada, jeje). 
Encontré este enlace a unos motores que se usan mucho en aviones y helicópteros RC, y por ahora los comparto sin comentarios. Más adelante veremos.

Todo empezó acá: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._630mm_.html?gclid=CLrR2t2BobsCFUpnOgodPggAoQ

Me llamó la atención la manguerita que apunta a la hélice en la foto nro 5: 






y me puse a buscar sobre el motor: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outrunner

Luego una cosa llevó a otra: ...

http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2001/LRK350/Paper_from%20_Wroclaw.html

y a otra ...

http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2000/PCM/PCM_PPM_eng.html

y de ahí a otras muchas  ... 

http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2001/LRK350/index_eng.html
http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2001/LRK350/Bilder_eng.html
http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2001/LRK350/Drehteilesatz_eng.html
http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/index.html

En fin, espero tener algún día el tiempo y el dinero como para tocar con mis garritas algo de esto ... 
Saludos !


----------



## wallygar

asherar dijo:


> Hola. Yo sé que hace mucho que no hago nada de electrónica, pero es como ya saben, es uno de esos vicios que no se pierden (el de la electrónica y el de no hacer nada, jeje).
> Encontré este enlace a unos motores que se usan mucho en aviones y helicópteros RC, y por ahora los comparto sin comentarios. Más adelante veremos.


 

Saludos. 
Yo estoy tratando de hacer funcionar uno de estos motores con Arduino, uso un sencillo codigo que encontre en la web pero no va muy bien, quisiera programar un Atmega328p para que trabaje como los que venden con backemf y todo.


----------



## ANGELNIETO

D@rio dijo:


> ok, pero... ¿donde esta el link???


Hola Dario, disculpa por no responder antes, en el buscador prueba colocando "Thomas Radetzki RC modelling and RC electronics" y deberia aparecer el enlace que buscas. Este variador es de los que se utilizan en Aeromodelismo,se ve que es muy completo, incorpora el BEC (circuito que regula el voltage para alimentar el receptor y servos en los aeromodelos). Suerte.




			
				ANGELNIETO dijo:
			
		

> Yo ya he construido varios motores Brushless con motores de disco duro, pero para que tenga suficiente potencia como para leventar un avión pequeño como los llamados park flayer deben unirse 3 de esos nucleos, el único inconveniente es encontrar los tres nucleos iguales, para conseguir 3 identicos tuve que destapar unos veinte disco duros.
> 
> 
> 
> Si queremos utilizarlos en un aeromodelo debemos desechar el eje que trae que es muy corto. El problema que se presenta es que se debe rediseñar la campana giratoria donde se colocan los imanes de Neodimio y es muy dificil evitar que queden vibraciones en el motor.
> 
> 
> 
> La campana giratoria donde se colocan los imanes de Neodimio se puede construir de fibra de vidrio y resina, después que éste seca se coloca el eje en un taladro y se hace girar y se coloca una lima fina para rebajar un poco de fibra y que quede bien redonda y así evitar el desbalanceo y por ende la vibración.
> 
> Otra solucion viable para contruir la campana es reutiliza 3 aros de las campanas identicas de 3 discos duros  que quepan en el nucleo que hemos rebobinado.
> 
> Los aros se pegan con cianocrilato y luego se refuerzan con SOLDIMIX(Epoxi) al momento de pegar los imanes.
> 
> Aqui subo algunas fotos de 2 motores que hice utilizando campanas como les comente antes.
> 
> La cuarta foto es un motor con solo 2 aros y un poco de epoxi.


----------



## Jesebas

Hola amigos, muy interesante el tema aunque un poco confuso, ya que no se puede tener todo a la mano, hace poco hice pruebas con un motor de disco duro de 4 terminales, un uln2003 y un arduino, y la verdad es que me quede corto, ya que funciona y lo hace girar sin problemas .... pero no tiene potencia suficiente ya que recalienta y se detiene si le coloco algo,.... bueno alguien tiene una etapa de potencia comprobada, mil gracias de antemano, (es que no puedo conseguir un ESC) tambien quiero expermentar con motores de HD de 3 terminales pero estos no tienen un punto comun por lo que no puedo hacer lo mismo con el ULN, alguna otra sugerencia. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Jesebas dijo:


> Hola amigos, muy interesante el tema aunque un poco confuso, ya que no se puede tener todo a la mano, hace poco hice pruebas con un motor de disco duro de 4 terminales, un uln2003 y un arduino, y la verdad es que me quede corto, ya que funciona y lo hace girar sin problemas .... pero no tiene potencia suficiente ya que recalienta y se detiene si le coloco algo,.... bueno alguien tiene una etapa de potencia comprobada, mil gracias de antemano, (es que no puedo conseguir un ESC) tambien quiero expermentar con motores de HD de 3 terminales pero estos no tienen un punto comun por lo que no puedo hacer lo mismo con el ULN, _*alguna otra sugerencia*_. Gracias



Mira por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-motor-cd-rom-supermotor-9986/


----------



## ls2k

Hola a todos, quiero ahcer funcionar estos motorcitos con una arduino paa despues fabricar una librería y un shield para motores sensorless, estuve mirando este tópico y entendí en parte el funcionamiento de los bldc mediante el backemf pero la verdad es que no entiendo mucho lo del zero crossing y como eso se usa para activar la secuencia de funcionamiento del puente para que gire el motor, estuve mirando algunas aplication notes pero no entiendo mucho de asm por lo me quede en las mismas. Lo que puntualmente no entiendo es lo siguiente:

Tengo mi motorcito, genero un neutro virtual mediante resistencias y mediante operacionales no inversores referenciados a ese neutro virtual amplifico el back emf  y .. ¿que hago con esto? lo meto en el ADC del micro pero que debo hacer con lo que lea por ahí? que debo esperar? como usoe stas señales para generar los pulsos que activen el puente? Disculpen si es muy tonta mi pregunta pero por mas que pienso y reviso cosas no puedo conectar estas dos partes.


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Dario, aqui hay un circuito interesante en la pagina de 	
Thomas Radetzki para construir un variador de velocidad para motores Brushless. 

www.radetzki.info/html/sbl_micro_e.html


----------



## Mojado

Hola  ahí va una parte de lo que estoy haciendo con motorcitos de las disqueteras 3 1/2... aún me falta la parte del circuito para el control y sensado....


----------



## nekoland

permitanme hacerles una pregunta, acabo de desarmar un motor de unidad cd/dvd y me encuentro que tiene tres fases, y cuatro sensores hall. ademas el iman que rodea al estator es como una cinta gomosa, no es neodimio. la pregunta es si esto es un motor brushless.

gracias por compartir tanta informacion interesante.


----------



## jorger

nekoland dijo:


> la pregunta es si esto es un motor brushless.


Busca la diferencia entre brushless y brushed. Y podrás responderte a ti mismo.


----------



## Mojado

Generalmente las unidade cd/dvd tienen 3 motores:
1 Motor CC que es que Eyector del CD/DVD
1 Motor de pasos que mueve el Laser hacia atras y hacia delante de 4 conectores generalmente en cinta
  este motor es un motor  paso a paso y de eje flotante y se puede hacerlo funcionar con L293 y no llega
  altas veocidades
1 Motor BLDC (Brushless) que gira el CD/DVD a altas revoluciones este motor generalmente posee
  posee 3 conectores para las señales a aplicar en las bobinas y  1 o  3 sensores de Efecto Hall que indican al controlador (micro) si debe aumentar o disminuir el ancho de pulso   de cada señal para las bobinas, eso daria como resultado un aumento o disminucion de la velocidad del rotor


----------



## jorger

Mojado dijo:


> 1 Motor BLDC (Brushless) que gira el CD/DVD a altas revoluciones este motor generalmente posee
> posee 3 conectores para las señales a aplicar en las bobinas y  1 o  3 sensores de Efecto Hall que indican al controlador (micro) si debe aumentar o disminuir el ancho de pulso   de cada señal para las bobinas, eso daria como resultado un aumento o disminucion de la velocidad del rotor


Nop, los 3 sensores hall le dicen al controlador en qué posición esta el iman para conmutar las bobinas en el momento adecuado. Luego puede haber un sensor más para decir a qué velocidad está girando.

Pero ya respondiendo a quien preguntaba si su motor era brushless o no.
Es brushless por varias razones:
-Es un motor sin escobillas (de ahí su nombre, brushless)
-Está pensado para girar a unas velocidades determinadas, más o menos altas dependiendo de la necesidad en la aplicación.
-Necesita sí o sí un controlador para funcionar.
-Son motores que junto con su controlador, se alimentan con corriente contínua.


----------



## nekoland

muchas gracias por todas las respuestas.

ya estoy haciendome un controlador y lo probaré con ese motor, aunque me interesa hacerlo sensorless midiendo el paso por cero. aunque mi objetivo final es controlar un motor de 360W de las motos electricas Forza.

alguien pudiera comentar como funcionan los sensores hall, es decir, que es lo que le medimos? es como (solo por poner un ejemplo) yo lo que he leído es que dan un voltage de salida en funcion de la orientacion del campo. pero... son todos iguales? estan en el mismo rango?


----------



## ftpkmarcelo

Alguien sabe como embobinar un motor brushless de 4 polos outrunner no sale nada de info en el foro Saludos


----------



## Dario

Hola gente del foro. 
no se si voy a incurrir en un viaje a moderacion, pero aqui les dejo un par de experimentos mas que hice con motores brushless. se trata de un control simple de este tipo de motores. el primero es en modo brushed y el segundo en modo brushless. saludosss


----------



## rubenchaco

El controlador no es tan caro, si o si tiene que ser casero?, pregunto.




_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-614523117-variador-speed-control-hobbyking-20a-ubec-_JM_




_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-662474397-probador-tester-de-servo-motores-_JM_


----------



## Dario

Ya se sabe que no son caros. el video es solo un experimento con el que cualquiera puede hacer funcionar un motor de dvd rom o similar, no es para un dron, es para otro tipo de proyecto.


----------



## pandacba

Ruben Chaco, Creo que no entendiste la idea para nada....
Comprando las cosas echas no se aprende nada, con estos pequeños experimentos se aprende y mucho, a partir de allí se tejen ideas y van saliendo otras cosas que es el caso de Darío a quien sigo animando a que haga estos experimentos y los publique


----------



## rubenchaco

Entiendo y me parece perfecto. Una pregunta más, los motores inverter que vienen ahora en los lavarropas, bochas de heladeras, son brushless?. Sería interesante hacerle un controlador, lo podríamos poner en alguna herramienta, taladro de banco, etc. Pronto lo tendremos de descarte ya que hace algunos años que salieron.


----------



## Dario

Se ve bien jeje... todavia no me he cruzado con estos motores, pero me gustaría verlos mas de cerca para ver que se puede hacer. se me ocurre un motor para bicicletas jeje... amigo panda, muchas gracias por el aliento, siempre me estoy acordando de ustedes, mis viejos compañeros del foro por los que nunca abandono estos lares jajaja... Que me voy a ir, si siempre estoy volviendo jaja... un abrazo compañero!


----------

